# My Eye Candy Cherry Shrimp! :P (pics)



## SaltyFresh (Jul 20, 2013)

My darkest female red Cherry Shrimp and some Snowball females in the plants.








Male and female red cherry shrimp.








Another of my female red cherries and what I believe is a female Brown cherry shrimp. If anyone can verify this that would b great 








Top view.


----------



## Subtletanks91 (May 29, 2013)

I havesomecolor morphs in my tank as well. Orange, brownish red. There actually kinda pretty


----------



## SaltyFresh (Jul 20, 2013)

Yea, I love the Cherries. They are super easy to care for and come in different color morphs  I would love to get some orange and yellows though.


----------

